# My First Selka and Gunner slide video: Be nice



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

It's gorgeous.  You did an amazing job!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OK, I did something to it and now I can't fix it! I'm pissed!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT4_7GpJcPw&feature=channel_page

This is a link I think


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

OK what did I do wrong? It worked at first and then I screwed it up!
Can a mod or anyone fix it for me or tell me what to do?

Thanks Blair. I'm glad you got to see it befoe I messed it up.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Fantastic Deb! I love the music also. Great job:dblthumb2


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

deb it's lovely to post it with the image showing, copy and paste the FT4_7GpJcPw, then highlight the text and click on wrap [youtube]


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks!!!! I thought I was doing that but maybe I did the opposite. : )


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's great, Deb!
What a couple of cuties! :heartbeat


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

GREAT video! Such great pictures of some gorgeous pups!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Selka and Gunner slide show*

Ok, I did get misty eyed... It's beautiful Deb. It gives me a little peak at what the future with Harry might be. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That turned out great. You have two very happy goldens there. They sure have lived a wonderful life so far.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's beautiful Deb. Great first attempt.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. Sure makes me wish I'd have taken more outside pics since my boys always have gold eye inside! And more head shots! I noticed too I am only in one picture! I left out the one pic of DH and I with the boys!:doh:
I'll just have to work on another one!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is VERY sweet Deb!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Deb you did a wonderful job! Made me misty eyed. I SO want to do that but haven't taken the time to figure it out. Maybe the first of the year. Your dogs are so beautiful!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Deb that was great! I am very impressed and think you did a fantastic job.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. I hope Hooch would be proud. : )


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

That is just beautiful. I'm sure Hooch would be very proud. You did a great job.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I just found this Deb. What a beautiful video. I see such joy! Hooch would be proud!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

very, very nice.....what beloved dogs....


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Selka and Gunner are beautiful and are so loved. I loved each and every picture! You did a great job putting it together.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Very heart warming, I got teary eyed. 
You did a great job! Thanks for sharing your vid


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Deb, I think you did a wonderful job, but then, you have two beautiful subjects!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Thanks. I hope Hooch would be proud. : )


You know he is...He was right there guiding you along.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That was so beautiful, really tugged at my heart! I got a little emotional, but in a good way, they are so gorgeous!


----------

